# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  تـــــحــــلــــيـــــل كــــامـــل وشــــــــامــــــل (( المجموعة الثالثة ))

## العالي عالي

*المجموعة:*



ترتيب المجموعة إلى الان:

هولندا : 6 نقاط
رومانيا : نقطتين
فرنسا : نقطة واحدة
ايطاليا : نقطة واحدة

*الجولة الأولى:*
 vs 

فرنسا vs رومانيا

هوا اللقاء الأول للمنتخبين في مشوارهم لليورو 2008
فرنسا تدخل كوصيفة للمونديال وتقابل المنتخب الروماني الذي يريد التأهل من مجموعة الموت رغم حظوظة الضيئلة
بدأ اللقاء بقوة وهجوم للمنتخب الفرنسي الذي يريد الفوز في هذه المباراه لأنه تعتبر له الأسهل في هذه المجموعه
في مقدمة الهجوم كريم بنزيمة وآنيلكا اللذان يريدان افتتاح التسجيل لمنتخبهم ولكن المنتخب الفرنسي يتفاجأ بقوة دفاع المنتخب الروماني
الذي لم يسمح لأي لاعب فرنسي بالتسجيل على المرمى ورغم الهجوم القوي والفرص الكثيره للمنتخب الفرنسي الى انه لم ينجح في هز الشباك الرومانية
التي كانت تلعب بخطة دفاعية لم تسمح للمنتخب الفرنسي التسجيل على المنتخب الروماني وتفاجأ المنتخب الفرنسي جدا بطريقة لعبة المنتخب الروامي
وانتهت المباراة بوسط دهش على المنتخب الفرنسي بأداء المنتخب الروماني وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي. 

 vs 

هولندا vs ايطاليا

انها المباراه الأولى للمنتخبين في اليورو 2008 وكان كلا المنتخبين يريدان الفوز لتحظيظ امالهم في التأهل للدور الثاني
المنتخب الايطالي حامل لقب العالم كان داخل المباراه دون لاعب الدفاع القوي كانافارو والذي كان قبل دفاع وعباراه عن عمود فقري للمنتخب الايطالي
ودخل المدربان الاصحاب فان باستن وصاحبه دونادوني بشتكيلة تعتبر لفان باستن مثاله بعكس دونادوني الذي كان الاعلام يعاتبه على التشكيله
وعلى عدم دخول الاعب دي روسي والاعب ديل بيرو وايضا اشراك الاعب ماتيرازي اساسيا وهوا لم يلعب مع صاحبه المدافع الاخر سوى 45 دقيقة من قبل
بدأت المباراه واقول بدأت المفاجأت سجل الاعب فن نيسلتروي هدف المباراه الأول والذي اثار الجدل بحول تسلل الاعب
واتى الهدف الثاني من الاعب شنايدر الي كان هذا اليوم له هو عيد ميلاده الـ 24 وكان المنتخب الهولندي بأفضل حالاته وبأفضل تشكيلة
وفي الشوط الثاني سجل المنتخب الهولندي الهدف الثالث ليفجر المفاجأة في وجه المنتخب الايطالي
وكانت هذه المباراه عباره عن بداية ولا أروع للمنتخب الهولندي بعكس المنتخب الايطالي الذي وضع عليه اكثر من علامة استفهام وعلى مدربه دونادوني

*الجولة الثانية:*

 vs 
ايطاليا  vs رومانيا


وفي هذه المباراه دخل المنتخب الايطالي بشعار الفوز لاغير
وقد أجرى المدرب دونادوني التغيرات التي كان الجميع يطالب بها منذ المباراة الأولى
وهيا اخراج الاعب ماتيرازي وادخل الاعبين دي روسي وديل بيرر
وبدأ المنتخب الايطالي اللقاء وبقوة كبيرة وهجوم عنيف على المنتخب الروماني
الذي كان بدوره يلعب بخطه دفاعيه وكان حارس المنتخب الروماني قد انقذ شباك منتخبه في اكثر من كورات كانت في المرمى
وبدأ المنتخب الايطالي باللعب الكرات العاليه التي كان يترجمها الاعب لوكا توني ولكنها لم تثبر بشيء
وفاجأ الاعب الروماني ادريان موتو المنتخب الايطالي اثر تستيده قويه اصطمدة بالقائم الايطالي وكانت من الممكن ان تكون هدف
وفي نهاية الشوط الأول والهجمات القوية جدا للمنتخب الايطالي سجل الاعب لوكا توني هدف ولكنه إلغي بحجته انه متسلل وقد اثار الجدل والشكوك حول هذا الهدف هل هوا كان متسلل او لا
وبدأ الشوط الثاني بهجمات ايطاليه ولكن المنتخب الروماني فاجأ الكل خطف الاعب ادريان موتو الكره اذ كانت متجه للحارس الايطالي بوفون وسجل الهدف الأول لمنتخبه وفي المباراه ومنذ سنترت الكره هاجم المنتخب الايطالي واحرز هدف التعادل بسرعة كبيرة
وقبيل انتهاء الشوط الثاني للمباراة احتسب حكم اللقاء ركلة جزاء للمنتخب الايطالي ونفذها صاحب الهدف ادريان موتو ولكن براعة الحارس الايطالي بوفون وتصد للكرة بكل براعه
وانتهى اللقاء بتعادل مخيب الأمال لابطال العالم

 vs 
فرنسا vs هولندا

دخل المنتخبين اللقاء بعد تعادل المنتخب الفرنسي مع المنتخب وفي المقابل كان المنتخب الهولندي فب أحسن حالاته بعد فوزه بثلاثية

في الجولة الاولى على المنتخب الايطالي

وكان المنتخب الفرنسي يعتبر هذه المباراه بالغة الأهميه في تحديد مصيره للتأهل للدور الثاني من البطولية
وقد دخل الاعب تيري هنري بعد شفائه من الاصابه التي حرمته اللعب في اللقاء الأول
وفي حوالي الدقيقة 8 سجل المنتخب الهولندي أول اهداف اللقاء بعد ركلة ركنية وذهبت في رأس الاعب الهولندي ومن ثما الى الشباك
وكانت هذه تعتبر مفاجأه قويه للمنتخب الفرنسي وكان المنتخب الفرنسي يضغط ولكن دون اي هدف او فرصة حقيقة
وفي الشوط الثاني سجل المنتخب الهولندي الهدف الثاني له اثر عرضيه رائعه من الاعب ارين روين ترجمها الاعب فان بارسي
في الشباك الفرنسي بعد أن كان المنتخب الفرنسي ضاغط
ومن بعد الهدف هاجم المنتخب الفرنسي وبخطوره قويه واثرها سجل الاعب تيري هنري الهدف الاول لفرنسا في البطوله
ولكن لم يتهنأ الفرنسين في الهدف إثر تلقيهم ضربة موجعة بعد سنترت الكره مباشرة هاجم المنتخب الهولندي من الاطراف ليسجل الاعب الهولندي البديل ارين روبن هدف هولندا الثالث
وقبل نهاية الشوط الثاني والمباراة سجل الاعب ويسلي شنايدر هدف رائع اثر تستدية قوية اخترقت الشباك الفرنسية
وانتهى اللقاء بفضيحة فرنسية اثر خسارتهم برباعية مقابل هدف واحد


*حظوظ الفرق في التأهل:*

قد بات المنتخب الهولندي كأول المتأهلين من مجوعة الفوز اثر فوزه في أول لقائين له
اما المنتخب الروماني وهوا ايضا الاقرب للتأهل للدور الثاني اثر جمعه للنقطتين من تعادلين
والفوز في اللقاء القادم ضد المنتخب الهولندي يعني مرافقته الى الدور الثاني
اما المنتخبي الفرنسي والايطالي فيملكان نقطة واحدة من تعادل وخسارة
وهما الاقرب للمغادرة ولكن
اذا فاز احد المنتخبين وخسر المنتخبي الروماني فهذا يعني التأهل للدور الثاني
واذا فازا احد المنتخبين وتعادل المنتخب الروماني فسيتأهل للدور الثاني
واذا تعادلا وخسر المنتخب الروماني فسيتم احتساب فارق الاهداف بين المنتخبات الثلاثة
اما اذا كانت النتيجة غير ذلك فسينقصيان المنتخبين الايطالي والفرنسي


وشكرا لكم تحياتي : العالي عالي

----------

